# Store - bought Jerky mix / cures



## hitechredneck (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use the store-bought cure mixes?  i.e. Jack Links, whatever brand they sell at Bass Pro, etc?  I want a no fuss, no muss cure mix / recipe that I don't have to think about.  Every time I make a batch myself from any of the so called recipes from my buds, I always end up with a salt stick.  I absolutely hate too salty jerky.  I don't want to waste any more time on trying out a recipe.  

Actually, I don't mind trying things out, but my deer meat is already running low this year and we're a long ways from November.  I'm not up to experimentation on my remaining stores.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

I use the Hi Country Seasonings - http://shop.hicountry.com/storefront.aspx

I usually buy it at Sportsman's Warehouse or in the fall at Walmart.

When using a new flavor, I usually make the first batch per their instructions then adjust to our liking. They include Cure #1 as a separate packet (although I don't follow their instructions for the Cure #1 measurements 1/8 tsp per pound of meat). I've tried Eastman Outdoors and Hi Mountain and they were way too salty. 

I've never had a bad batch yet with Hi Country.

Good luck.


----------



## bryang (Jul 30, 2012)

If you want a mix you don't have to think about, I use the Nesco brand jerky seasoning. My local Walmart carries it but you'll have to look in the small appliances aisle where they also sell dehydrators. 1 packet of cure and 1 packet of seasoning which I use with 1 lb. of lean ground beef or turkey. For me, it is not overly salty but to each his own. Also, Amazon has a much better selection of varieties. I recommend trying the variety pack from Amazon to see which you like the best.


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 6, 2012)

Attempted NESCO.  Pretty good.  Not overly spicy, so if I use it again, I'll likely add some habanero powder or cayenne.  I like the spicyness of the habanero powder, but the fam won't eat it.  Oh well, more for me!

I've ordered some from Hi Country.  Will report back if / when I make it.  I ordered the spicy blend and the sweet / spicy blend.

Thanks for the suggestions.  I did enjoy the Nesco product.  It was easy...


----------



## donr (Aug 13, 2012)

I have tried several flavors from Hi Mountain & have been quite pleased with all of them.

Don


----------

